# Is My Tank Overstocked



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I just wanted to start off by saying that I hope anyone new that has this same question can post their set up in this thread as well and see what they can do about it. I feel bad asking this question to everyone here because it should be obvious if it is overstocked. I just want to make sure, I'm sorry you guys have heard it so much. Here is my set up:

29 Gallon Tank (pretty heavily planted, with slate rocks, and a few caves made of rocks)

6 Neon Tetras
3 Zebra Danios
2 Pineapple Swordtail
2 Fancy Tail Guppy
2 Glassfish
2 Plecos (moving them out to a larger tank soon, they are only about an inch and a half big now)
1 Lyretail Guppy
1 Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami

I wanted to add some shrimp to the tank, perhaps like 5 - 10 ghost or cherry shrimp, but I don't know if that would be pushing the capacity of the tank. I know its pretty stocked right now, I just want to make sure before I go out and buy some shrimp for the tank, because I would really love them and I can't resist. If anyone has any information about them to help me with growing them that would be great (like what they eat usually, do they breed easily, and they friendly). I just wanted to say thanks again for listening to this. If you guys want my water parameters I'll be glad to post them, I just didn't know if that would help make a decision if its overstocked or not. Thanks again.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think yeah... a lillte crowde. the plecs will be moved alrite or your plants soon be a loose forest. And the glass fish, dun you think they'll be better in school?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think you're pushing it, but still just barely okay until the plecos grow.
29 inches of fish in a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't think the glassfish were schooling fish. But I am planning on moving the plecos out of the tank. I just wanted to know if the tank would be alright to have some shrimp in there. But your saying, max, that I should move some plants out?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I *think* Max was saying that if you don't move your plecos out soon you will have a loose forest, ie the plecos will dig all your plants out of the substrate!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh, I get it now. My plants are just burried in the gravel though. They are doing fine without a sand substrate though. They are going to be moved out as soon as possible.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Rite... thanks Myra. Well about the glass cat. I think I've read somewhere about the schooling habbit. But I dunno if they will do good without schooling...


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't have glass catfish, I have glassfish. They are different. I don't know if they school or not.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh so mistake  let me look up...


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Alright thanks. I've looked around at sites to see their stats and stuff, but some say they are territorial... I don't see that in mine though.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> glass catfish are better in schools (look for a thread in catfish and bottom dwellers, there's one about glass catfish) hope it helps =) you probably might now all this already =)


Baby, You've just made a mistake... Just like me, the glassfish is not the glass catfish. The glassfish is a little bigger ouch thsy sometime DYE them...

So, try looking up on Google to see if they're better in school.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, but other then the fact that they might be better in schools would it be possible to throw some ghost shrimp in there (do they count for the one inch per gallon rule) or should I just leave them out and worry about them when I get a new tank. I'll post again if I find any information on the Glassfish.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

I think your fine right now, but wouldn't add anything else....Sounds like a nice setup


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I think it's a nice looking tank. I want to add more plants though. I want the place to be like a real jungle. The kind you see in the pet store with the nice set ups and stuff. I guess I'll just have to wait a while to get my shrimp.


----------

